# BMW e60 M5 Zaino Enhancement - All That Gleams



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi everyone, thank you for looking at another enhancement I had through the books a while back. (originally posted on another forum before I signed up on here).

I wasn't sure about the e60 M5 when I first saw them driving around but since working on them have really grown to like them, and who won't with that soundtrack!

Anyway, here are some pics from the time I spent on it:























































Some of the swirls to be knocked out:










Wheels, tyres & arches first:










Espuma revolution applied:










Agitated with lots of different brushes:




























and a Meguiars microfibre wash mitt:










This was washed off at high pressure through the Kranzle:










With iron filings & heavy brake pad particulates evident, the Iron Cut was out in force:



















Leaving the wheel in a state I was happy with, contaminate free:










The arches & tyres were then degreased and scrubbed with Super Degreaser (does what it says on the tin )




























Leaving each corner like this:










I then turned my eye to the engine bay holding that beautiful v10..





































This was then scrubbed using meguiars super degreaser, G101 & APC for the appropriate areas including the sound deadening mat under the bonnet:



















Leaving this:




























Moving on, I then cleaned up the tricky areas:





































It was finally time to start washing the car rest of the car so snow foam was applied and left to do its best:










Followed by my usual two buckets, lambswool wash mitt & other detailing consumables:



















Next up was to decontaminate the car including the glass & paintwork:










This was then fully dried with all doors open to ensure no drips:










I then carried on to tape up and start polishing but got sidetracked and forgot to take many pics of the during stages, but got a few to reflect on (awful pun intended):





































50/50 on front bumper. Menzerna polish was used throughout the detail.



















The rest of the car looked like this:




























50/50 of rear quarter:




























During clean up and polishing (probably my favourite shot):










Another 50/50 from when I started again in the morning:



















This was then washed off to remove polish residue and dust using snow foam:










Zaino AIO was applied as a base layer:










...before Zaino Z2 applied to the bodywork. Wheels were polished with ZAIO (still testing durability but enjoy its anti-static properties). Glass was polished using AG CGP and sealed. The exhausts were polished, tyres protected, arches dressed, door shuts waxed, chrome polished, trim dressed, final inspection complete..













































































































Thanks for looking and please leave constructive (...) criticism or comments! Appreciate your time.

Thanks, Tom @ All That Gleams


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Good job. :thumb:

Did you do the 500 to?


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks great!! Good job!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job!!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice job. I'd be willing to bet it didn't look that good when it was brand new


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, great job, car looks amazing :argie:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice , good work there matey boy!! :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Very nice work there :thumb:, it's good to see Zaino details going up.

Did you apply the AIO by hand or machine BTW?


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround mate, I love Zaino and the M5


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work...


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

alxg said:


> Very nice work there :thumb:, it's good to see Zaino details going up.
> 
> Did you apply the AIO by hand or machine BTW?


Appreciate all the comments from those that replied :thumb:

Alxg - Pretty sure I applied it using the DA and a hexlogic pad as ZAIO is one of the few products I don't like using by hand as I find it really prefers an uber-thing layer so the DA helps with an even coverage and really thin layers


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

nice job, beautiful car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there matey.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice work on the Racing Tank mate :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work, the colour is beautiful.

What size is that ZAIO? That's wither a 16oz bottle or you have very small hands!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks great nice work mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top job mate

:thumb:


----------



## BladesLad (Oct 29, 2009)

Shame your number covering up skills aren't as good as your detailing mate !! 

Jesting aside - great work, Zaino is #1 for me in detaling circles


----------



## Razorback (Jul 25, 2011)

perfectology...


----------

